# CarveWright Mods



## Dave Lotek (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm intrigued by the CarveWright/CompuCarve system even though it seems trouble prone. I notice the Flex Shaft is a major source of trouble along with the Quick Change Bit Holder.

After the warranty expires, is it possible to replace these with a small pneumatic router using a light weight plastic coiled air hose feeding in from above? It seems you would manually switch the router off and on as needed.

I found several air powered routers, some as small as a dentist drill.

Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## Bruceh (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Dave,

The way this machine functions and is somewhat finicky, I'd say it would be quite difficult. But as I have learned as soon as some one says it is impossible, someone else will find a way.

The CarveWright/CompuCarve system has numerous sensors on it and if one of the sensors thinks there's a problem, it shuts down. On the motor that drives the flex shaft and thus the bits, there is a sensor - the cut motor sensor. If it senses a heavier drag on the motor such as when the flex cable is getting too warm/not lubricated, it could shut down.

So mounting a small motor may be a problem but getting past all the software and sensors could be your biggest problem.

Hope this helps
Bruce


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

The flex shaft is not a big deal if you use the right lube,if you keep the dust out of the machine the sensors will not give you errors,, plus download the new software updates they will take care of many of the errors that you are getting..

Replacing the router motor is not a good ideal,,the machine is a computer and it must see that motor in place..if you want to reinvent the wheel go for it , but I would suggest you don't 


=========


----------



## Dave Lotek (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: Mods*

Thanks for the advise.


----------

